
Is It Unethical for Professors to Sell Students Their Own Books? - mv1
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/professors-selling-own-books
======
wglb
My EE professor of the static fields course taught us from drafts of his book.
Much later I learned that it was the primary book in the field. So I would say
yes.

